# EASY 2 stroke troubleshooting



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

X2

I might add to get an OEM repair manual. It will help you remember were that little spring went after you spent 3 hrs on your hands and knees to find it behind the compressor were it landed. It will also have compression numbers and such as well.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great post!


----------

